
Geospatial Analysis - a comprehensive guide - Anon84
http://www.spatialanalysisonline.com/output/
======
apinstein
I was really looking forward to seeing the content of this comprehensive guide
having just gone through a GIS 0-60 myself last year.

That guide is horrible! It _might_ contain some good content in there, but it
is ridiculously wordy. It takes them about 3-4 paragraphs of dry useless fluff
to get in anything useful.

There may be some gems in there, but I cannot imagine reading it cover-to-
cover.

Too bad, since this subject lacks a good entry-level guide to give you a
30000-ft view of the domain.

